# Best time of year for buying a splitter?



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 25, 2017)

my wife just gave me the green light that it’s time for hydraulic splitter. Side note-thank god!  Im leaning towards TSC country line 25 ton. When is best time of year to get good deals?


----------



## HammerheadC4 (Dec 26, 2017)

I got mine a couple years ago around Thanksgiving, they went on sale and I bought one.
I was considering Dirty Hand tools at Lowes and Ariens at HD, TSC had the first sale price at the time. 
There should be some type of end of season price drop soon, or a 10% off coupon in the mail.
HD has a 27 ton champion for 999, have not checked it out up close. 
Good luck on your search.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 26, 2017)

The big box stores as well as the other stores put them on sale like march/ april.. as with everything, the sale starts at the end of the season. Check out Lowes they carry the DHT splitter and ALOT of people on here use and like them. Check them out, ther a really good splitter


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 26, 2017)

Very nice, now the time to look online at all the major stores in your area that sell splitters, read the specs to narrow down the search, take your results and youtube the brands you choose to see any tutorial video's (lots of things are learned about the product watching a video or 2) Important things to consider is your budget, then hardiness of the unit, motor warrenty, reviews obviously and the ability to run accessories. 
A big thing to look out for are engines that have automatic chokes, they seem to have issues if fuel gets old in the (clogged or stuck jets) another issue is certain brands have log racks, some are well designed, others turn to junk after a season, the ability to install a 4-way wedge (they are nice when splitting 8-12" rounds (save a lot of time) but again not all units are made equally. I saw this because the tsc unit  your looking at is a proven unit, but you may want to opt for a higher tonnage one if you see better accessories. Also cycle time is kind of a big deal, anything over 12sec is to slow once you get your pace going, also when the splitter is in vertical position and you have a 30" round balancing on one hand and your holding the round flush waiting on the wedge to come down stinks with slower cycle time.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. What accessories would be helpful to look at?


----------



## HammerheadC4 (Dec 26, 2017)

For the splitter, a log catcher or log craddle.
I'm 63 yrs young so I picked up a Harbor Freight trailer Dolly....Moving the splitter is real easy now.
And I purchased a Peavy Hookeroon....makes picking up or moving the rounds a little easier.
Also...PAY ATTENTION when operating the splitter, it's very easy to get hurt.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 26, 2017)

U might luck out now with some after Christmas sales, but with it being wood burning times might have to wait till spring when the mowers come back out.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 26, 2017)

Definitely the log cradle.. it makes life so much easier. It also cuts down on labor and you handle the wood less. I also hae a 4 way wedge on mine, this also makes life so much easier. It takes about 30 seconds to go from 4 way to a regular wedge. I used it alot last year and haven't had a issue. I like the design of the wedge also.
I have the Dirty hand tool.. DHT
22 ton and the 27 ton


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 26, 2017)

Not to turn this into a log splitter review thread but so far I love my Ariens 27 ton, but the downside I've learned as of today is the Subaru engine doesn't like starting in the cold (about 15 degrees F today)...took probably close to 15 pulls to get it to kick over. In comparison the Briggs on my snowblower usually fires 1st or 2nd pull after coming out of storage all season.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ve bought 2 log splitters on Black Friday sales and this year I got my new 37 ton splitter for $900 on a 3 day Black Friday weekend sale. I think it’s the best time to look for a deal.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 26, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> Not to turn this into a log splitter review thread but so far I love my Ariens 27 ton, but the downside I've learned as of today is the Subaru engine doesn't like starting in the cold (about 15 degrees F today)...took probably close to 15 pulls to get it to kick over. In comparison the Briggs on my snowblower usually fires 1st or 2nd pull after coming out of storage all season.


I don’t use my splitter when it’s cold but some makers tell you to use ATF fluid instead of hydraulic fluid if you do any cold weather splitting. They say the engine won’t turn over fast enough to easily start with the hydraulic fluid being cold and that ATF doesn’t become so thick when it’s cold. Maybe call and ask a hydraulic shop if you want to check in using it. Also, most snow blowers have a priming build on the engines but I don’t think many splitters do....? A whiff of starting fluid by the carb will help cold weather starts too.


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 26, 2017)

Once it fired up I just let it warm up for a while and cycled it a few times to get it moving. It worked fine at that point.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 26, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> Once it fired up I just let it warm up for a while and cycled it a few times to get it moving. It worked fine at that point.


Yeah if it starts that’s  good. I’ve heard of some new splitters that wouldn’t even start when it’s cold. Stay warm!


----------



## ZZ Tom (Dec 26, 2017)

I purchased my DHT 22 from Lowes in April, end of season sale I imagine. Got $200 off the regular price with an additional 10% off for using my Lowes card.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Ctwoodtick said:


> my wife just gave me the green light that it’s time for hydraulic splitter. Side note-thank god!  Im leaning towards TSC country line 25 ton. When is best time of year to get good deals?


That’s the one I bought the day after thanksgiving. $850. Normally $999. But they usually go on sale at various times for $899. At least where I live. I am totally happy with it so far.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 27, 2017)

Log catcher/cradle is a very useful addition to a splitter in my opinion . . . especially if you're working with larger rounds that may need to be split multiple times.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Dec 27, 2017)

Rural King just had a sale on black diamond splitters. I bought a 25ton for $799 and it came assembled and filled with hydraulic and engine oil. That is something to think about also. I was looking at black diamond, country line, and the harbor freight one. I chose black diamond because of the price, hydraulic oil, larger engine, and proximity of rural King.


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 27, 2017)

WiscWoody said:


> Yeah if it starts that’s  good. I’ve heard of some new splitters that wouldn’t even start when it’s cold. Stay warm!



It probably shouldn't have started but I wasn't going to give up, lol. Any reason why most small engines for splitters don't have a priming button? Even when it's warm out that Subaru isn't the easiest to start.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Dec 27, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> It probably shouldn't have started but I wasn't going to give up, lol. Any reason why most small engines for splitters don't have a priming button? Even when it's warm out that Subaru isn't the easiest to start.



I've had the 27 ton Ariens for nigh on to 3 or 4 years and split between 30 - 42 cord per year; I've never had a problem starting up the Subaru.  It takes 2 pulls at the very most, and usually just 1 pull to git er going....  I love it!  YMMV though....


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 27, 2017)

Chuck the Canuck said:


> I've had the 27 ton Ariens for nigh on to 3 or 4 years and split between 30 - 42 cord per year; I've never had a problem starting up the Subaru.  It takes 2 pulls at the very most, and usually just 1 pull to git er going....  I love it!  YMMV though....




I wish mine started that easy. In normal temps it's still 3-4 pulls. Then again I'm not running it nearly as much as you.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Dec 27, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> I wish mine started that easy. In normal temps it's still 3-4 pulls. Then again I'm not running it nearly as much as you.


That's a good and pertinent point....  I surely have it going at least once or twice each and every month....  Do you use high test premium gasoline in the splitter?  That's about the only thing that I've ever made sure to always use...  Other than that, pull to start, split, stack, repeat ad nauseum....


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah I run non ethanol premium in all my small engines. It runs nice once it does fire up so no complaints there.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 27, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> It probably shouldn't have started but I wasn't going to give up, lol. Any reason why most small engines for splitters don't have a priming button? Even when it's warm out that Subaru isn't the easiest to start.


I don’t know why they don’t put primers on splitter engines but I think most of them have automatic compression releases. You could go up one heat level on the spark plug and that should help, It sure did for the starting of my Honda ATV in the cold. Talk to your local engine shop to see what they think. Make sure you have the recommended winter oil in the engine too. Your carb might be running too lean also. Do some research online for your carb settings, maybe someone on YouTube has a video on the Suburu carburetors.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 27, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> I wish mine started that easy. In normal temps it's still 3-4 pulls. Then again I'm not running it nearly as much as you.


I think 3-4 pulls with no primer is ok.


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 28, 2017)

I am a huge fan of Honda Engines...I have the GX390 on my 28 ton splitter....I won't own any other small engines.I remember pulling my guts out in cold weather to get Briggs engines fired and running.Wind chill was -10 this am with a temp of 5 degrees. 2nd pull and it was running...milder weather and it fires the first time every time 














*AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL DECOMPRESSION SYSTEM*
*All engines*

Honda’s automatic mechanical decompression system is designed to give you quicker, easier starts.

This system, which is connected to the camshaft, reduces compression by opening the exhaust valve slightly when the engine is being started.  This reduces the amount of force needed to start the engine and improves starting performance.

The system disengages automatically after the engine starts to prevent any power loss during normal operation.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 28, 2017)

I see Menards has their Forest King Pro 37 ton 9.5hp splitter on sale now for $999. You’d have to get two five gallon buckets of fluid for it too. I bought my fluid on Amazon, It was cheaper there than anywhere else I looked. If you have prime then shipping is free.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0191XWW2K/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 2, 2018)

I got the Forest King 37T for $899 at Menards.  Dumped in 5.0 gallons of universal fluid, fluid level looks ok after use.  Crate was 647 pounds.  Was a massive pain to join the fluid/wheels piece to the splitter/cylinder piece.  Broke the gas cap after a few splits, it sticks out and is not protected at all by falling splits.  Also, this thing is so heavy it can barely be moved by one person on level ground.  It splits like a beast though.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 2, 2018)

tadmaz said:


> I got the Forest King 37T for $899 at Menards.  Dumped in 5.0 gallons of universal fluid, fluid level looks ok after use.  Crate was 647 pounds.  Was a massive pain to join the fluid/wheels piece to the splitter/cylinder piece.  Broke the gas cap after a few splits, it sticks out and is not protected at all by falling splits.  Also, this thing is so heavy it can barely be moved by one person on level ground.  It splits like a beast though.


I got it for that price on their 3 day BF sale. Are you sure your topped up with hydraulic fluid? I put 5.5 gallons in mine and it was still low. I have another 5 gallon bucket but I’m waiting until spring to look at it again. Too cold up here now to do much of anything outside. I had to get help to get the beam and ram out of my truck but it wasn’t too bad to hook it up to the wheel section then. And yes it is heavy but I always have my ATV handy to move it if I need to. 2 people can move it around some too.


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 4, 2018)

WiscWoody said:


> I got it for that price on their 3 day BF sale. Are you sure your topped up with hydraulic fluid? I put 5.5 gallons in mine and it was still low. I have another 5 gallon bucket but I’m waiting until spring to look at it again. Too cold up here now to do much of anything outside. I had to get help to get the beam and ram out of my truck but it wasn’t too bad to hook it up to the wheel section then. And yes it is heavy but I always have my ATV handy to move it if I need to. 2 people can move it around some too.



If I recall, the dipstick registered fluid near the bottom of the dipstick.  I don't think it's very critical to be at the top of the dipstick for a hydraulic splitter.  Will check when it's warmer as well, heat wave this weekend!


----------

